# Thinking of moving to america to work, no idea where to start?



## MIkeyHanv (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I Live in London but would love to come to America to work and broaden my horizens, obviously New York is the dream but dont know how likly that is.

My question is, where can I find jobs for people who want to do that? I have heard mixed reviews about H1B, any suggestions?

M


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Job search is about the same everywhere - job boards, networking, companies sites, intercompany transfer. 
Some do extremely well on H1B others do not. It all depends on your skill sets and the respective employer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're wary of the H1B, check the London Embassy website for information on the other visa options: Visas | Embassy of the United States

Most visas with work permits involve finding the job first and then letting your employer-to-be handle most of the paperwork. Employers have to show that they have tried and failed to find someone with equivalent qualifications and experience in the local job market, so you need to be ready to demonstrate some "special" quality to justify them going through the hassle of sponsoring you for a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

H1b is the answer for your question.... try to find a potential employer who could sponsor you, meanwhile, you hone ur skills.


----------

